# Cozette On GWLittle Facebook Page and Website!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pam (Pammy4501) hinted about another SM member being in GW Little's catalog, and it's Cozette! Today she is also on the GW Little Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/pages/GW-Little/48862624123

For those who don't have Facebook, she is also on the GWLittle website-- look under the tab called "NEW" in the upper right hand corner for a few of them. I copied a couple pictures here from both the Facebook page and GW Little website:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So cute! :wub:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

That is fantastic! I am always admiring all the lovely dogs in the Little catalog. It is like a pin up mag for me...LOL I hope she got to keep her beautiful dress for all her trouble!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, how beautiful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Very pretty, but my favorite is the one where Cozette is smiling pretty! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! I will take the gorgeous sundress plus the little furry animal inside please  :biggrin:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Awwwwshe is.so gorgeous.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful!! She looks adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Such a great model!!!!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

She's darling!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How lovely. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sweet! What a cute little model  !


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

So gorgeous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful model!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, she is so adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a star!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful girl......:wub: you must be so proud of her. Can't wait to hold her. This time we gotta TALK Jackie......lol


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome! She is precious!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That's our special little Cozette! What a darling girl & love her modeling.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cozette's a model, model. :wub::wub: Adorable. You must be thrilled.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Proud of You Super Cool*
*Yogi & Mommy**


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I got the email ad from GW little and I instantly thought, "this fluff looks so familiar!" She looks ADORABLE


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- Cozette looks adorable. Who would have ever thought that our little Energizer Bunny could be still long enough to be a model.

Jackie -- I know that you must be soooooooooooooooooooo proud. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My favorite website and one of my favorite puppies!  It's awesome!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She's perfection!!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is precious!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love it !:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so cool! Beautiful girl.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You got an email with Cozette's picture in it from GW Little, Marisa? I haven't gotten one 
Lynn, she was very good as a model. If you remember, when she was at Nationals a few years ago she did really great. She did run around to investigate everything when they were setting up and choosing what they wanted her to model, but she did pretty good when the photography started. Once she really got the hang of what we wanted from her, she did very well.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Awww she is so pretty!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is beautiful. Jackie, you must be so proud.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

socalyte said:


> You got an email with Cozette's picture in it from GW Little, Marisa? I haven't gotten one
> Lynn, she was very good as a model. If you remember, when she was at Nationals a few years ago she did really great. She did run around to investigate everything when they were setting up and choosing what they wanted her to model, but she did pretty good when the photography started. Once she really got the hang of what we wanted from her, she did very well.


I got the email for "earth day" and her little pics showed up at the bottom


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I got the email for "earth day" and her little pics showed up at the bottom


Oh my gosh, yes, I did get that email, LOL. I must not have scrolled down enough to see it. I've got to admit I'm pretty proud that my little girl is being featured not only in the catalog, but on Facebook and in emails.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a little beauty!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a gorgeous little model she is:wub:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

How precious!!! I wish I could get Gucci to sit still for a picture for half a second. All that money I spent on my camera and I still can't get a decent picture from her.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So beautiful!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> How precious!!! I wish I could get Gucci to sit still for a picture for half a second. All that money I spent on my camera and I still can't get a decent picture from her.


Have you tried putting Gucci up on something like a chair or other elevated (but safe) spot? It's much more difficult getting pictures on the ground, so if I want to take pictures, I usually drape my background cloth on a chair and put the fluffs on that to take pictures. I find it's much easier! If I'm show-casing something like I did with the new carrier and little sleep crate I got to use at Nationals, then I just let them investigate and take a million pictures to hopefully get one or two I can use!


----------

